# Jimmy Fallon Jokes About the Pros and Cons of Having a Self-Driving Car



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

http://blog.4wheelonline.com/2015/01/16/jimmy-fallon-jokes-pros-cons-self-driving-car/


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

He is nothing compare to jimmy kimmel


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

The Kid said:


> http://blog.4wheelonline.com/2015/01/16/jimmy-fallon-jokes-pros-cons-self-driving-car/


POST #1 & 2/@The Kid @puber : ♤♡♢♧
Too bad the Craig Ferguson/ Geoff the
Skeleton duo have retired. Please, God,
may The Real Steven Colbert deliver
us from ... meh.


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

I wondered what happened to Craig. I liked him best. He seemed the most authentic of talk show hosts.


----------

